# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Fall Of Giants

## JEK



----------


## andynap

Thanks but I got mine today too. I see it's the first book of a trilogy.

----------


## MIke R

> I see it's the first book of a trilogy.



CHA CHING!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JEK

> Thanks but I got mine today too. I see it's the first book of a trilogy.



So says the cover.
More:




> Product Description
> Ken Follett's World Without End was a global phenomenon, a work of grand historical sweep, beloved by millions of readers and acclaimed by critics. Fall of Giants is his magnificent new historical epic. The first novel in The Century Trilogy, it follows the fates of five interrelated families-American, German, Russian, English, and Welsh-as they move through the world-shaking dramas of the First World War, the Russian Revolution, and the struggle for women's suffrage. 
> 
> Thirteen-year-old Billy Williams enters a man's world in the Welsh mining pits...Gus Dewar, an American law student rejected in love, finds a surprising new career in Woodrow Wilson's White House...two orphaned Russian brothers, Grigori and Lev Peshkov, embark on radically different paths half a world apart when their plan to emigrate to America falls afoul of war, conscription, and revolution...Billy's sister, Ethel, a housekeeper for the aristocratic Fitzherberts, takes a fateful step above her station, while Lady Maud Fitzherbert herself crosses deep into forbidden territory when she falls in love with Walter von Ulrich, a spy at the German embassy in London... 
> 
> These characters and many others find their lives inextricably entangled as, in a saga of unfolding drama and intriguing complexity, Fall of Giants moves seamlessly from Washington to St. Petersburg, from the dirt and danger of a coal mine to the glittering chandeliers of a palace, from the corridors of power to the bedrooms of the mighty. As always with Ken Follett, the historical background is brilliantly researched and rendered, the action fast-moving, the characters rich in nuance and emotion. It is destined to be a new classic. 
> 
> In future volumes of The Century Trilogy, subsequent generations of the same families will travel through the great events of the rest of the twentieth century, changing themselves-and the century itself. With passion and the hand of a master, Follett brings us into a world we thought we knew, but now will never seem the same again.

----------


## Rosemary

Enjoy and all the best!. I was given a Kindle as a gift and have been unable to take it out of the box. My mother was an english teacher. Books were always our gifts. I loved JEKs 100 best first lines.  This would have been my choice - "Where's Papa going with that ax?" said Fern to her mother as they were setting the table for breakfast." Charlotte's Web. Ironic in light of my avatar of the moment. I just went to the county fair and the piglets were precious.

----------


## JEK

I thought Follett opened with a nice strong line.

----------


## KevinS

> I was given a Kindle as a gift and have been unable to take it out of the box. My mother was an english teacher. Books were always our gifts.



Rosemary,

I understand completely.  There's nothing like a real book that you can feel, smell, pass around among your friends, and own forever.

When we vacation we bring a book for every day, and we don't always agree on the books.  That means about 20 books on a 2-week vacation.

As a sailor, think of the weight and bulk of 20 books.  That's when you first learn to appreciate a Kindle.  Then again, as a sailor, you may not appreciate anything that's battery operated and not watertight sealed...

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you for such a thoughtful weighing of both sides of the coin! We have said many unhappy goodbyes to moldy favorites. Including a paperback version of Hemingways "Islands In the Stream" in the stream. It went overboard three hundred miles south of Montauk years ago, immediately devoured by a school of heaven knows what. Maybe an answer is to read on the Kindle and support the library and local bookstore in another way. Oh, to be going South this year. Best wishes to all.

----------


## amyb

It is a good line. I made it to two pages after helping friends celebrate their 52nd wedding anniversary things got blurry in a hurry

----------


## Rosemary

It is a VERY good line, which is why I am on page 147.  No milestones to recognize here - all the best to your friends, Amy.

----------


## amyb

Thanks Rosemary-we know them over 40 of those 52 years and were thrilled when they asked us to join them for the celebratory dinner out on the town last night.

----------


## Rosemary

Very special all around, and beautiful picture of you both, as well.

----------


## JEK

Love it! I'm about 25% through and it is a page turner.

----------


## JEK

Make that 30%. Location 4912 :)

----------


## KevinS

It's on my SBH reading list.

----------


## andynap

I have it but not until I finish some others first.

----------


## JEK

I have 4 or 5 underway, but this is my main book,

----------


## amyb

I have just finished Billy's story-Chapter one. Riveting and well done. FOG will now become my main book also. Sorry to say, I have another funeral tomorrow, so my reading time has really been cut down for this weekend. I hope to finish  before we head to St Barths and then have the pleasure of sitting it amid my Follett books already on a shelf and then pick out my beach books..

I have to get the next episode of Maisie Dobbs and her crime solving adventures in London-they are fun to read.

----------


## JEK

It just gets better and better . . . I'm already wondering when the next book will be released and I'm not half done with this one :)

----------


## amyb

Wow, I have not heard words like that since Stieg Larsson's trilogy was launched!

This book moves along at a wonderful pace and I know, even though the cast of characters is huge, it will be a great base for the next two volumes.

I think this must be what it felt like in merry olde England waiting for Dickens' next chapters to appear.

----------


## andynap

Don't give out any secrets- I haven't started it.  :p

----------


## amyb

Not to worry., Andy. My comments are merely to share the joy of reading with another reader-I have given no plot or characterizations away,nor was I planning that.

----------


## andynap

I know Amy-  that's what  :p  means.

----------


## amyb

OK

----------

